# dose your partner support your prepping



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

As in dose your better half (worse half to Mrs inor) support your actions in been prepared or do you have arguments over grabbing that "extra can of beans"


----------



## specknowsbest (Jan 5, 2014)

Hell, mine LOVES prepping, since it involves her getting to do extra things like growing crops, building greenhouses, figuring out "From scratch" recipes for our favorite foods, all that stuff. You have no idea how much my wife loves making homemade bread, and how much she wants to get a dairy cow and goats to make cheeses from the milks. lol


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

By the way this poll is anonymous, after a few people coming in with a completely alien problems, I have a unhealthy curiosity in the matter


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Mine does. At first she thought I was crazy. Then slowly she got involved and started to love the idea of turning our property into a homestead. I think she like the idea of self sufficient lifestyle much better than "doomsday prepping" she even made me build a chicken coop so she could get chickens. Lol.


----------



## ohiomama (Oct 6, 2014)

My fiance is somewhere between prepper police (depending on circumstance) and tolerates it. He preps guns and other weapons...but calls it collecting. I call it prepping since our firearm and weapon stash is impressive by prepper standards. He just doesn't have the same thoughts on food/water as he does on guns, bows, and knives. WTH is up with that???


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Me, myself and I, are 100%, behind being prepared. Having no spouse or significant other simplifies the heck out of decisions concerning prepping. As long as all three of us agree. :lol:


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Mine tolerates it because he knows that if I'm unhappy, he will be unhappy too  My hubby is awesome though, smartest man I know.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Wifey is 100% on board with it. There are no checks and balances in Denton's household.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

100% here,our only limiting factor is money.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

So long as I call it self-reliance, my goals are tolerable. 
She is warming up to homesteading so long as I can do that without moving away from the grand kids.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

My spouse is 100 percent on board but for her own reasons, she tolerates my preps even though she thinks some are way over the top but. 

As she said last week, "I think that's a pretty excessive amount of resources to put into something that I think has a very low probability, but if it makes you more comfortable in your mind to do it, then do it..."

She's really into self reliance, organics, getting back to nature, camping, hiking, outdoors stuff... and she LOVES to shoot... 

Our 'secondary BOL' that we are building in the boonies is more her project than mine, she's loving doing the planting, planning the orchard, prepping the berry beds, etc. 

Our 'secondary BOL' is not all that far from here, but far enough (40 miles) so that pretty much any disaster that would affect one place won't affect the other (except nuclear war, yellowstone blowing up, EMP) even though BOL location 2 is entirely off-grid and will be entirely non-electronics based so that's a plus when it comes to EMP/solar flares.


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 6, 2013)

My wife is my driving force most of the time. 

She really enjoys gardening and canning. Prepping justifies her hobbies


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

You'll never guess how I voted


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mrs Slippy and I are 100% like minded. She is the driving force in procuring much of our resources. I handle inventory.

If I merely mention that I'm rotating canned food, she shows up with more canned food. If we shoot a couple hundred rounds one weekend, rest assured that she'll pick up twice that next week. If in casual conversation I mention that I'm concerned that we might need an extra Berkey filter, one shows up a week or so later.

The only thing she "lets" us run out of seems to be Jack Daniels and Beer. I need to have a serious conversation with her on that...again!









Mrs Slippy and I are like peas and carrots! Whatever the hell that means?
View attachment 7311


----------



## Ripley (Oct 17, 2014)

Mine is against it. He hates the orchard I planted (I mow and weed eat), has threated to cut the trees down, and calls me crazy for prepping. Most of the prepping is hidden. He does enjoy the encouragement he receives to buy guns and ammo. Fortunately he is a hunter and now reloads.


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

Wife supports it 100% now; but at first was hesitant to understand it. She couponed so the stocking up of supplies was an easy argument for me to win and after she read _One Second After_ she was 100% on board with everything.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Dalarast said:


> Wife supports it 100% now; but at first was hesitant to understand it. She couponed so the stocking up of supplies was an easy argument for me to win and after she read _One Second After_ she was 100% on board with everything.


It's great that she was open enough to read it and keep an open mind. I downloaded that book on to my husbands Kindle with the hope he might read it and open his mind. Especially since the concern of type 1 diabetes plays heavily in it. He refused to even open it. Ah well...


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

Kahlan said:


> It's great that she was open enough to read it and keep an open mind. I downloaded that book on to my husbands Kindle with the hope he might read it and open his mind. Especially since the concern of type 1 diabetes plays heavily in it. He refused to even open it. Ah well...


He might of had the opposite reaction from reading it though and just said screw it I give up. If he is into books or movies and you let me know what type he likes I'm sure I can find something that might at least peak his interest. May not help get him on board; but could be the gateway.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Believe it or not, I was the one in our marriage who originally scoffed at the idea of prepping! 
(Go figure). He was very patient about my ignorance.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Dalarast said:


> He might of had the opposite reaction from reading it though and just said screw it I give up. If he is into books or movies and you let me know what type he likes I'm sure I can find something that might at least peak his interest. May not help get him on board; but could be the gateway.


Too late for that. I don't want to hijack the thread and it's been discussed in another thread but he's already said he'd rather be dead. He already gave up by not being willing to even try or consider. So I figured the book couldn't hurt.


----------



## casual (Oct 16, 2014)

Mine thinks I'm paranoid but is slowly coming to our side.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MI.oldguy said:


> 100% here,our only limiting factor is money.


Ain't that the truth.


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

I think my wife figured I was a little loopy when we first got together, but it didn't really bother her. Now she is 100% on board, there was a big wind storm that knocked out power to the northern part of the province and while everyone else was panicking to find a generator, milk etc we were fine, so I think that really helped for her to be on board and she sees all the shit going on in the world and realizes that things aren't in a good state right now.


----------



## ohiomama (Oct 6, 2014)

cdell said:


> I think my wife figured I was a little loopy when we first got together, but it didn't really bother her. Now she is 100% on board, there was a big wind storm that knocked out power to the northern part of the province and while everyone else was panicking to find a generator, milk etc we were fine, so I think that really helped for her to be on board and she sees all the shit going on in the world and realizes that things aren't in a good state right now.


While I think that many of us can agree we hope that we never HAVE to use our preps...sometimes something as simple as an extended power outage and it not bothering us preppers at all (other than, possibly, being a minor annoyance) is what can get the naysaying partner to see what we've been doing isn't "crazy" but, ultimately, lifesaving.

Maybe wishful thinking but...I'm hoping my fiance will go from being "not 100% on board" to going above and beyond me. I certainly know I'm raising two little preppers. My son is more introverted and doesn't speak of it to anyone but my amazingly extroverted daughter probably goes around telling her little friends they are nuts for not having food and water because of the zombie apocolypse. I try to tell her no one NEEDS to know but I can't get that girl to not talk about things that excite her and, truth be told, prepping seems to excite her...probably because I let her cook with me. She thinks a zombie apocolypse will be our undoing...and she is going to be a zombie princess for Halloween, lol. Kids... 

~M


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Mrs Slippy and I are 100% like minded. She is the driving force in procuring much of our resources. I handle inventory.
> 
> If I merely mention that I'm rotating canned food, she shows up with more canned food. If we shoot a couple hundred rounds one weekend, rest assured that she'll pick up twice that next week. If in casual conversation I mention that I'm concerned that we might need an extra Berkey filter, one shows up a week or so later.
> 
> ...


Do you use an app for inventory?


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Mrs Slippy and I are 100% like minded. She is the driving force in procuring much of our resources. I handle inventory.
> 
> If I merely mention that I'm rotating canned food, she shows up with more canned food. If we shoot a couple hundred rounds one weekend, rest assured that she'll pick up twice that next week. If in casual conversation I mention that I'm concerned that we might need an extra Berkey filter, one shows up a week or so later.
> 
> ...


That means that she wears ankle socks and you wear crews. Obviously.


----------



## specknowsbest (Jan 5, 2014)

cdell said:


> I think my wife figured I was a little loopy when we first got together, but it didn't really bother her. Now she is 100% on board, there was a big wind storm that knocked out power to the northern part of the province and while everyone else was panicking to find a generator, milk etc we were fine, so I think that really helped for her to be on board and she sees all the shit going on in the world and realizes that things aren't in a good state right now.


I had about the same bit with my wife. When we got together she wasn't opposed to prepping, but she needed a little "Nudge", and I do mean a very little nudge to convince her of the usefulness of prepping. One power outage that spoiled the food in the fridge while the canned foods and propane stove were still good to eat and that was it. Ever since then, she's been as on top of prepping as I've been (probably more so), largely because everything we want to do for prepping are also things that, day to day, would help us out in life, cut expenses, and provide excellent learning experiences for our boys.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Yes, I have to say, my wife is ok with buying extra stuff "just in case" we just built a storm cellar and are in the process of stocking it. I have bought a few weapons and she in on board with that too. I guess she's a keeper.


----------



## Wise Prepper (Oct 2, 2014)

When I started prepping she had no clue cause of how much stuff i buy all the time for personal and business. I get a lot of deliveries. I have a work shop full of stuff and she couldn't tell if i had anything new unless there was a new car in there... I never hid it just didn't throw it in her face. I would read current events to her when I seen them and expand on the possibilities. When she stopped for a minute and realized what was possible she was 100% on board. That's when I went balls to the wall with prepping Now she is as into it as me and I love it. I really feel for yall that don't have a partner in crime!


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I voted yes 100 percent. I will admit that my wife has been appointed chief naysayer when it comes to one part of my preps as she believes that I have enough.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Kahlan, Tg has your answer an unhappy wife makes for a bad life


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

thepeartree said:


> Do you use an app for inventory?


No App. I use an old fashioned pen and paper for some items and my old ass but sharp as a tack mind/memory for most things.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Jeep said:


> Kahlan, Tg has your answer an unhappy wife makes for a bad life


You'll notice TG and I are friends now, I'm taking lessons from her!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Mrs Slippy and I are 100% like minded. She is the driving force in procuring much of our resources. I handle inventory.
> 
> If I merely mention that I'm rotating canned food, she shows up with more canned food. If we shoot a couple hundred rounds one weekend, rest assured that she'll pick up twice that next week. If in casual conversation I mention that I'm concerned that we might need an extra Berkey filter, one shows up a week or so later.
> 
> ...


We are pretty much in exactly the same mode as Mrs Slippy and Slippy. Except I am sure they are much healthier for you. We are more like Spam and Velveeta.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

My wife is on board as she loves to go.camping etc and i cross breed the preps with the use of them in our life. Shes all for gettimg extra to squirrel away as long as there is still money for things we use day to day. My growing gun collection is her only dislike she isnt anti gun but shes not pro either. I will hear "OMG ANOTHER gun?" Next week when it arrives in the post with a couple crates of ammo  that said she loves the stuff that is good for camping and the fact tjat im cooking more than evef as we learn together how to cook with wholesome raw natural ingredients.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Inor said:


> We are pretty much in exactly the same mode as Mrs Slippy and Slippy. Except I am sure they are much healthier for you. We are more like Spam and Velveeta.


Yummmm! Spam and Velveeta processed cheese spread. Two grilled slices of Spam smothered under a big slice of Velveeta on bread. Double yum!


----------



## midtnfamilyguy (Nov 17, 2012)

My wife is very much onboard with our prepping. She even has gotten some medical personnel that she works with to start.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

My Little Bride is totally on board. In fact she nags when I swipe some canned goods out of the prepper cave. Is this normal?


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Dalarast said:


> He might of had the opposite reaction from reading it though and just said screw it I give up. If he is into books or movies and you let me know what type he likes I'm sure I can find something that might at least peak his interest. May not help get him on board; but could be the gateway.


I don't know that you're as good as you think you are. The wife will only read things she has to for work and the only movies she likes are romantic comedies. Now if you know about anything in prepper movieland that fits that, let me know.


----------



## hansonb4 (Aug 17, 2014)

there wasn't a correct answer for me. She doesn't really agree with the gun and taser, but everything else she is fine with.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Yes every time Obama say something she tells me to buy more guns and ask if we have enough ammo.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Dose is amount so confused what you are asking. As normal, different meaning there & here?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Dose = Does


----------



## SquirrelBait (Jun 6, 2014)

The mutts are 100% with me on the prepping. They are the "Meet and greet team" And I drag home the kill.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

My wife never said anything about it so I was unsure, then a few weeks ago she reminded me it was time to hit the LDS home storage center again.


----------



## bernzzii (Jan 21, 2014)

My girl likes to make fun of me for it. However I think she is covering up. When we went through a rough patch and moved out she was scared that if S did hit F that I wouldn't take her in.


----------



## Suntzu (Sep 22, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Yes every time Obama say something she tells me to buy more guns and ask if we have enough ammo.


+1
Obama's speeches got me approved for a number of guns, and my reloading room.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

I had to select 'yes 100%' because that it the closest match to my situation. In reality, she is supporting everything that I'm doing but doesn't realize that I am just gearing up. Time will tell.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Of course she does. She is the one who started our prepping when we moved to hurricane country. Has got to a point we had to have an addition built to be the prepper room.All our supplies are stored in there.

Best darn prepper wife in the country.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

This whole thread really depresses me.

*pours herself another drink*


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm with you, Kahlan. My SI (significant other, I'm too old to call him my boyfriend. Plus, he never gave me his class ring yet) thinks I'm a loon for spending so much on preps and extra food. I am in the process of moving in with him, and he was under the impression (not from me) that I would leave the preps behind. I thought he might be coming around, but the idea that I would leave my store of food behind opened my eyes. Huge bummer. I enjoy prepping. I like the challenge of the hunt for supplies that we could use if the grid goes down, etc. He's not into it so much.

To be fair, I have about 40 blankets and sleeping bags. He is always muttering "Not another blanket". :roll::-D


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Kahlan said:


> This whole thread really depresses me.
> 
> *pours herself another drink*


You're in good company. As a man, I guess I deal with my wife's on again/off again attitude differently than you have to. Yes there are items I buy with out her knowing about it. Do I feel guilty, sure I do. Will I stop the sneaking around, only when she realizes it is the difference between life and death. While I pray we never have to use any of the preps, I'd be lying if I didn't sometimes wish something small would happen just to get her on board. 
I guess what drives me crazy is that when we we're in ILL, and her family was very, very close and we prepped to cover them, she seemed ok with everything. Now down here in AZ by ourselves, I'm a nut case. It really does hurt knowing that your spouse/SO thinks your off your rocker when all you're trying to do is keep everybody safe. But that's life. Now I have to make up a shopping list for foods I want to store away tomorrow.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

I spoke to my wife who mentioned "the world is falling apart" type of comment. I saud do you really want to get ready for it...she said what does it take? I explained and she said nope...not gonna do it...not gonna do it. SO My preps are basically survival in the wild preps... SHe will warm up to me when its 10 below and her ass is in a zoomba leotard.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Nothing like the lovin that comes from the keeping her ass warm and fed lovin...LOL


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

No! I wish she was but she thinks I'm a certifiable nut when it comes to prepping! That's OK I off the scale love her and when the day comes I won't rub it in we'll just share a meal in
much weaker lighting!


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Ripley said:


> Mine is against it. He hates the orchard I planted (I mow and weed eat), has threated to cut the trees down, and calls me crazy for prepping. Most of the prepping is hidden. He does enjoy the encouragement he receives to buy guns and ammo. Fortunately he is a hunter and now reloads.


Mine is the same, Ripley, except that he doesn't even like guns. He can't understand why I stockpile ammo and thinks my preps are basically nuts. BUT.... I have my own bank account and as long as I pay for my part of the bills, he doesn't ask. Kind of like what he doesn't know won't hurt him.  But then, we started that years ago when I got my mules. I am responsible for all their needs, so prepping is just in the same boat. My adult kids are on board, however, and they appreciate the efforts.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

longrider said:


> To be fair, I have about 40 blankets and sleeping bags. He is always muttering "Not another blanket". :roll::-D


That's awesome! 

I have a thing for blankets myself. I recently taught myself how to knit and crochet and am working on my first afghan but I really want to learn how to quilt. I don't think there's such a thing as too many blankets!!


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

RNprepper said:


> Mine is the same, Ripley, except that he doesn't even like guns.


I was beginning to think I was the only woman on here who had a husband who doesn't like guns!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Kahlan said:


> That's awesome!
> 
> I have a thing for blankets myself. I recently taught myself how to knit and crochet and am working on my first afghan but I really want to learn how to quilt. I don't think there's such a thing as too many blankets!!


I used to chuckle at Mrs Slippy's vast collection of blankets and sleeping bags etc. I rarely got that cold, so wrapping up in a snuggly blankie just wasn't my thing.

But a few years ago, as age began to whittle away at the rock hard Slippy facade, blankets became a welcome addition to my fall and winter lounge routine. I now look forward to those cool evenings to sit around with a fleece throw blanket as I peruse the interwebs...Mrs Slippy next to me with a colorful fleece of her own cranking out yet another Sudoku or crossword. 
If there is a Kohl's near you, I highly recommend the $6.99 fleece throw blanket. It's only $7 so what the hell!

Home Classics Fleece Throw


----------



## sargedog (Nov 12, 2012)

Kahlan said:


> I was beginning to think I was the only woman on here who had a husband who doesn't like guns!


I am so sorry for you.

Mrs Sargedog was 100% on board with whatever I think we needed in the beginning. Now she is the one that will say you sure you have enough ammo/guns. Or she will say isn't it about time to buy this or that because she thinks we might be getting low. My wife has always trusted in knowing that my only goal was to make our lives the best they can be, for as long as possible.

For y'all that have trouble with your spouse agreeing with what you do, just know that if the S does ever hit the fan they will be glad you didn't listen to them. It doesn't have to be a National Disaster, it could be as simple as you both losing your jobs (this happened to us) and we had the resources to cover us for about 2 years.

I am thankful to God that I have such a good women to stand beside me in whatever comes our way. She has become my Pitbull and I am her Rottweiler.lol I hope that the ones that have trouble with there spouse's can get them on with the plan.

P.S. my wife has this thing for flashlights, NEVER will we have enough of those.lol


----------



## jonathan h (Nov 8, 2014)

Mine tolerates it, and thinks im silly, but if the shit hits the fan she survivalism-life will be glad lol.


----------



## SquirrelBait (Jun 6, 2014)

Kahlan said:


> That's awesome!
> 
> I have a thing for blankets myself. I recently taught myself how to knit and crochet and am working on my first afghan but I really want to learn how to quilt. I don't think there's such a thing as too many blankets!!


Seven Blankets and four sleeping bags, With an option for more!


----------



## SquirrelBait (Jun 6, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I used to chuckle at Mrs Slippy's vast collection of blankets and sleeping bags etc. I rarely got that cold, so wrapping up in a snuggly blankie just wasn't my thing.
> 
> But a few years ago, as age began to whittle away at the rock hard Slippy facade, blankets became a welcome addition to my fall and winter lounge routine. I now look forward to those cool evenings to sit around with a fleece throw blanket as I peruse the interwebs...Mrs Slippy next to me with a colorful fleece of her own cranking out yet another Sudoku or crossword.
> If there is a Kohl's near you, I highly recommend the $6.99 fleece throw blanket. It's only $7 so what the hell!
> ...


I hit the thrifts. At those prices I can almost buy them by the bale!


----------

